# Best looking Trophies



## Youkai (Sep 13, 2008)

Well,

today i was on a tournament and they had really cool looking trophies !
( sadly did not got one even thaught i was 1. in double and 2. in single )

When i saw those i was like WTF those things are cool, never saw anything like this before ... 








Anyone of you saw or got other great ones ? only other that i like are from my dad when i played soccer ... they are half as big as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those that i got are all just plain and rather ugly ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









P.S. darn wrote title wrong ;( pls some mod change trophies to trophy


----------



## Gore (Sep 13, 2008)

trophy wives look pretty great


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We never get trophies in swimming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's only plaques and medals


----------



## Youkai (Sep 16, 2008)

well medals are good as well ... trophys are normaly just dust catcher (as long as they look good i am still happy to get one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

But now that you sayed it, a friend of mine who is in a swimming team as well only has some medals and no trophy at all ... thaught he was just bad XD


----------

